# Game Thread: NBA Finals: Game 5: San Antonio Spurs @ Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce

<center>







</center>


<center> @ 
*(2) San Antonio Spurs (H: 38-3 R: 21-20) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *


<center>*Series tied @ 2-2*</center>


<center>*Probable Starters:*


*Nazr Mohammed l Tim Duncan l Bruce Bowen l Manu Ginobli l Tony Parker*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats


<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net San Antonio Spurs forum :bball:</center>

<center>:bball: ESPN series Home Page :bball:</center


----------



## Lope31

The biggest NBA game of 2005. Can't wait.


----------



## scapegoat

Indeed. Whoever takes this game takes the series.


----------



## Kirk20

scapegoat said:


> Indeed. Whoever takes this game takes the series.


Yep. Should be a great game if SA decides to show up


----------



## TheHeff

Ladies and Gents it's game time and we know whos goin ta work! Can't wait for this game what a series! 2 great performances by Det let's make it 2 finals home sweeps in as many years!


----------



## P33r~

What does uCash do?

Because i just put it all on game 5 :angel:


----------



## Copper

This is the swing game, If SA wins? its over for Detroit cause I dont see any team taking 2 straight in SA. If Detroit continues their high energy play and takes the game? I can see their momentum carrying them to a win in SA. It will all come down to the hustle and how SA responds to the last loss.


----------



## Lynx

Detriot will win Game 5.


----------



## TheRoc5

SA will win gm 5... the big 3 will be big


----------



## DetBNyce

The keys are Chauncey's floor game, the bench, developing a low post presence to keep S.A. honest, and Ben Wallace. All three have been good to great in both of our wins so in order to win this series we have to do those things well in game 5. There's no way we'd win two in S.A., where they've only loss a couple times all season.


----------



## Nocioni

Ben wallace will have a monster night just like in game 5 of the finals last year
18 pts 22 rebounds :biggrin:


----------



## CreeksideBaller

San Antonio is winning this series, just watch.


----------



## TheHeff

CreeksideBaller said:


> San Antonio is winning this series, just watch.


I have been and last I looked the series was tied with the next game in Detroit. When will people learn the Piston are for real


----------



## Copper

TheHeff said:


> I have been and last I looked the series was tied with the next game in Detroit. When will people learn the Piston are for real


 They wont, if Detroit is able to pull out this series and win the trophy again? the naysayers will blame it on injuries to other players and wont give Detroit credit for their hard work. I stopped caring what others think of the boys, I appreciate the heart and determination that they bring on most nights and Im content to let others keep underestimating them.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I never listen to others anymore. People say that it is because of injuries, right?

How about they credit our conditioning? You look at Detroit and you look at a team that hasn't had a major injury in THREE YEARS. No injuries the year the Nets beat us, no injuries last year, no injuries this year. No team seems to be as well conditioned to handle pain and the game without injuries. The closest thing? Hamilton's leg injury earlier in the playoffs that had him unable to really shoot in the first few Heat games.

But he played through it and got HEALTHIER WHILST PLAYING. He didn't take time off to get better, our conditioners got him back to full health without any downtime.

When will people learn that every team, even the Pistons, suffer injuries... we just handle them better.


-Chris.


----------



## ian

ChrisWoj said:


> I never listen to others anymore. People say that it is because of injuries, right?
> 
> How about they credit our conditioning? You look at Detroit and you look at a team that hasn't had a major injury in THREE YEARS. No injuries the year the Nets beat us, no injuries last year, no injuries this year. No team seems to be as well conditioned to handle pain and the game without injuries. The closest thing? Hamilton's leg injury earlier in the playoffs that had him unable to really shoot in the first few Heat games.
> 
> But he played through it and got HEALTHIER WHILST PLAYING. He didn't take time off to get better, our conditioners got him back to full health without any downtime.
> 
> When will people learn that every team, even the Pistons, suffer injuries... we just handle them better.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


Wasn't Chauncey hurt when the Nets beat us? His ankle? 

Anyways, Ginobili is fine and a lot of the injuries the Pistons' opponents have had were not dehabilitating. Example: Jason Kidd played a very good series, including game 6 iirc, then in game 7 he sucked. I was at the game, I remember him airballing a shot unguarded. Was that because of an injury? No way. He just had a bad game... but if you listen to people evaluate it now, post hoc ergo propter hoc, Jason Kidd's injury is why the Nets lost.

COME ON PISTONS WOOO!


----------



## eaglewu

Pistons 95: Spurs 86


----------



## Brian.

Sheed with the huge start both offensively and defensively.

13-6 Detroit


----------



## DetBNyce

The offense has bogged down quite a bit in the last couple of minutes. With this group I like getting the bll to Dice like on the previous possession.


----------



## DetBNyce

Our defensive rebounding could stand to get better as well. Pretty good quarter overall, except for the last few minutes. Someone besides Ben needs to establish themselves tonight. I fully expect someone to, but it's a question of who and when. Hopefully the when won't be too late in this one.


----------



## Brian.

9 straight quarters that we have outscored the spurs

23-21 Detroit


----------



## DetBNyce

The aggressive step out on Ginobli when he gets the ball is really helping us keep him in check, now we just have to devise something for Parker, who is killing us.

Lindsey was fine in Game 4, but he hasn't done a thing in this one.His decision making has been pretty poor and his shot % is back to usual.


----------



## Lope31

Some thoughts from the first half... (random order)

-Ben Wallace got out rebounded by Manu Ginobilli off of a free throw and I nearly threw up. Where's Mrs. Wallace when you need her

-I hate Ginobilli, he's a great player but any player that honestly gets mad at every single call, even the obvious ones, deserves no respect. As much as I hate when Rasheed and Tayshaun whine about calls, Ginobilli looks genuinely surprised that anybody would blow a whistle in his honour.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> -I hate Ginobilli



Me too. I can respect the Spurs, but I can't stand him.


----------



## PistonFAN81

Bill Walton switched sides on who he was picking at the end of the 1st half. I think that we need people like bill walton just to laugh at....


----------



## Lope31

Here's another thought that slipped my mind...

-Bruce Bowen forfeited his access to iffy calls a long time ago. There were two that Rip got tagged for that had me cussing over here, if players get tangled up then benefit of the doubt goes to Non-Bruce Bowen. I don't see anything wrong with this. Rasheed get's T'd up for his stereotype all the time and we've accepted it. I'm not saying the officiating is bad, because really it's not, I'm just saying one player has a history of jumpkicking players.


----------



## Copper

The most glaring problems tonight in my opinion are REBOUNDING...Ben needs the energy he has had in the previous2 games and needs to go aggressively after all loose balls and #2 Rips decision making, he is out of control out there with his getting in the air and then trying to find a passing lane. He just needs to relax and let the offense come to him and stop forcing it. When the shot is there? take it..if its not there move the ball.


----------



## Lope31

PistonFAN81 said:


> Bill Walton switched sides on who he was picking at the end of the 1st half. I think that we need people like bill walton just to laugh at....


I love Bill Walton, we need people like him to provide entertainment for. When I am by myself I watch the game without any volume because I find it helps me concentrate on the basketball better. Of course other people think that's weird, so I'm often listening to the announcers. Bill Walton makes for a fun game, anybody that is offended by his stupidity is really expecting too much.


----------



## Lope31

Copper said:


> The most glaring problems tonight in my opinion are REBOUNDING...Ben needs the energy he has had in the previous2 games and needs to go aggressively after all loose balls


Definitley, how many tip ins does San Antonio have? Defence is worthless if you don't body up after the shot. Duncan and Mohammed are big boys, we can't forget about them.



> ...and #2 Rips decision making, he is out of control out there with his getting in the air and then trying to find a passing lane. He just needs to relax and let the offense come to him and stop forcing it. When the shot is there? take it..if its not there move the ball.


I noticed that Rip has four turnovers which obviously is as much as we had in total last game (hint: sucks) but I don't mind how he is playing. When Ben Wallace had his head up his butt for that stretch in the early second quarter and the rest of the team couldn't do anything, Hamilton was forcing shots but without being stupid. He knew what we needed and at least attempted to provide for us, which got everybody else going. Now we're back in the game.


----------



## DetBNyce

Copper said:


> The most glaring problems tonight in my opinion are REBOUNDING...Ben needs the energy he has had in the previous2 games and needs to go aggressively after all loose balls and #2 Rips decision making, he is out of control out there with his getting in the air and then trying to find a passing lane. He just needs to relax and let the offense come to him and stop forcing it. When the shot is there? take it..if its not there move the ball.


Right on the nail as usual. 

The good thing is we've managed to tie it up after playing good for the equivalent of only about a quarter or so. The rebounding has to get extremely better though.

Hamilton's problem is that he is trying to hard. He needs to get back to shooting off screens and stay away fromt he one on one. Just like the shot he just made to open the half.


----------



## Copper

On the bright side, we had our typical cold spell to start the 2nd and we're still in the game. Im hoping to see some more low post production from Sheed and Tay, we have had success in almost every attempt when we go inside out with our offense and swing the ball.


----------



## DetBNyce

Bad shot by Billups right there. I'd like for him to get a little more aggressive, but do it by driving to the basket. Even though Parker is faster than him, he seems to get by him just about whenever he wants to.


----------



## DetBNyce

Another TO by Rip. Duncan with a dunk on the other end. 50-48.


----------



## Lope31

Since when are we down by 5? Did somebody give Chauncey Billups a labotomy right before tip off?


----------



## Lope31

Robert Horry drains a three at the third quarter buzzer to give the Spurs the lead. I guess I deserve to experience what it feels like, seeing as I was spoiled when I used to root for the Lakers.


----------



## DetBNyce

I love Dice. To this day it still suprises me when he gets that hype and riled up, but it shws how much he cares. Couple good plays from here...


----------



## Lope31

Antonio McDyess could very well prove to be our saviour. Tayshaun is picking up too, he's had two nice floaters here in the fourth.


----------



## Lope31

Robert Horry. :curse:

I don't thin kmy heart has ever beaten harder for a basketball game.


----------



## Lope31

Holy christ, Chris Webber what are you doing? Look at Chauncey Billups ream him out.


----------



## Brian.

Wow luckly for Sheed there was no time left on the clock.


----------



## froggyvk

I think this is what lost the game for us tonight:

We had a 4 point lead in overtime and starting watching the clock too much. Let's remember, the Spurs didn't even get a point in overtime until about three minutes in. We had a couple of chances to push it up to a 6 point lead and we started watching the clock, thinking "Let's run the 24 down this possession, and there will be only 2 minutes left." Up 2 with one minute to go, "Ok, just waste 24 and play one possession of defense, and it's ours." We were just holding the ball and putting up something ugly as time expired. If we had just ran our offense on those possessions, we could be the victors right now and it could be the Spurs forum posting why they lost, not us.


----------



## DetBNyce

This one hurts bad. For the life of me, I just don't know what the hell happened. I thought we had this one. We lost that championship poise when it mattered the most, especially Sheed.


----------



## DetBNyce

I think it's time to acknowledge that Sheed has been less than impressive in crunchtime. All through the game I swear he has a great bball IQ, but it seems to go out the window near the end of games. I can recall plenty of.oneheaded plays by him down the stretch,


----------



## The Enigma

Rasheed Wallace just cemented himself as an official playoff goat.

What a way to go out.

I almost feel sorry for the other Piston players. I have defended Rasheed Wallace against what I deemed senseless bashing in the past but this cannot be defended There is no defending such a stupid play (not one but two; one that killed his team and one he lucked out on) at critical points of the game.


----------



## TheRoc5

Great gm tonight, i just wana say its not over at all. yall are capable of winning gm 6 and yall are good on gm7s. but i think we now are in great postion. cant wait till next time, hopefully no injuries occur


----------



## DetBNyce

Rasheed better score 30 damn points and get the W in S.A. in game 6 to be forgiven. I still can't believe he did what he did.


----------



## The Enigma

Tim Duncan should treat Rasheed Wallace to a steak dinner before heading back to SA (IMO).

His choke job overshadowed what was basically a 4th quarter to overtime choke job by Duncan.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

This whole series I've been finding it so hard to root for the Spurs, since they are the favorite. This night, down the stretch, however, I was finally able to do it. Robert Horry incredible.


----------



## sliver

sheed CAN be good in crunchtime, as seen in game 7 of the miami series. However, he made the biggest bonehead mistake of his basketball career in leaving horry at the three point line. That play cracked the hearts of millions of pistons fans everywhere.

the pistons players really need to trust prince more. Prince was already covering ginobili on that play; it was definitely NOT worth leaving horry for rasheed to come double him. That left prince 0.2 seconds to scream "WHAT THE **** RASHEED" in his head, and then maybe another 0.2 seconds to leap at horry and try to contest the shot. Then you have Rip, who was not playing well all game, to try and take a low-percentage last shot with tayshaun WIIIIIDE open next to the basket.

that said, i still believe the pistons can win this series. Its not over til its over, and in my opinion, this pistons team plays with their backs against the wall better than any other in the league. also, they come off of heartbreaking losses very well also (recall last year's game 3 of the finals after a heartbreaking game 2)


----------



## The Enigma

CJ said:


> Rasheed better score 30 damn points and get the W in S.A. in game 6 to be forgiven. I still can't believe he did what he did.


For his sake he batter have the game of his life in game 6 (I doubt it). 
My knowledge of him from his Portland days tells me that next game will be an invisible one from him.

If the series is closed out in six that inexplicable trap with his team up two will be his defining moment.

-------

_Perhaps Detroit should set up a suicide watch for 6'11" power forwards once the series is over._


----------



## socco

Congratulations on losing the title for your team Raweed...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

You know even though I am bummed the hell out right now.....That was one hell of a game....One of the better playoff games I have seen in a while...


----------



## sliver

it was an exciting game, good for the casual nba fan, but i hope its one i'll be able to forget.


----------



## Ratman863

hullo to all. i hail from quezon city philippines, and i too support Dee-troit Basketball. that loss was horrible, but i still believe the pistons will win this series. sheed's one of the main reasons that i'm a pistons fan. call me crazy :krazy: but i love the guy. he's all heart. i'm sure he will make up big time for what he did. he always does. with him, the sweet just ain't as sweet without the sour. and i'll bet things are about to get real sweet. 
:guitar: gooooo pistons


----------



## ian

When Rasheed leaves to trap it's the responsibility of the nearest defender [Prince] to rotate over to Horry, and then everyone else follows suit, leaving the opposite court shooter open...


----------



## P33r~

I just watched the replay then when i got home. And i'm crushed. 

No more to say.


----------



## kamego

I have to agree, crushed is the right word to describe it.


----------



## slyder

ian said:


> When Rasheed leaves to trap it's the responsibility of the nearest defender [Prince] to rotate over to Horry, and then everyone else follows suit, leaving the opposite court shooter open...


That's fine and all, but you don't leave Robert Horry open behind the three point line. Not for a millisecond. He's the main guy the Pistons should have had their eyes on, clamping down on him. You can live with Manu driving and making a contested layup, or Tim Duncan hitting a contested shot. Leaving Robert Horry open for three, a guy that's been making those shots since the mid 90's Rockets, is inexplicable.


----------



## sliver

ian said:


> When Rasheed leaves to trap it's the responsibility of the nearest defender [Prince] to rotate over to Horry, and then everyone else follows suit, leaving the opposite court shooter open...


Prince did rotate, but he rotated way late, as horry had already established his shot behind the line. I still fault rasheed wallace on that play though, because prince had absolutely ZERO reason to anticipate rasheed coming over to manu, and thus had his full focus on guarding manu during the inbounds. He didn't notice rasheed's bonehead move until too late.


----------



## T.Shock

I posted something like this in the Bulls forum but I'm feeling for you guys even though I hate you. Rasheed smoked something fierce today because he made two of the stupidest plays I have ever seen in a big time basketball game. First the TO at the end of regulation which he lucked out on because 0.0 showed on the clock. And Prince had no fault on the play on which the Spurs won. He had Manu in the corner in good defensive position and Sheed inexplicably rushes over to trap Manu in the corner. First, you never rush at a player facing you because he can see who you just left. Second, you never ever leave Robert Horry alone when the games on the line. What was going through his head at that moment? If I'm Rasheed Wallace I'm saying to myself Robert Horry is going to have to slit my throat to get open.


----------



## jpk

T.Shock said:


> I posted something like this in the Bulls forum but I'm feeling for you guys even though I hate you. Rasheed smoked something fierce today because he made two of the stupidest plays I have ever seen in a big time basketball game. First the TO at the end of regulation which he lucked out on because 0.0 showed on the clock. And Prince had no fault on the play on which the Spurs won. He had Manu in the corner in good defensive position and Sheed inexplicably rushes over to trap Manu in the corner. First, you never rush at a player facing you because he can see who you just left. Second, you never ever leave Robert Horry alone when the games on the line. What was going through his head at that moment? If I'm Rasheed Wallace I'm saying to myself Robert Horry is going to have to slit my throat to get open.


Yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing. 'Sheed was high and it made him stupid. That's the only way to explain the rookie mistake of leaving his man, the inbounds passer, wide open. :dead:  I mean, they teach you to not leave the inbounds passer in grade school! 

Sad to say, but that bone headed play cost the Pistons the championship. There is no way they win two in San Antonio.


----------



## Copper

That trap by Sheed was unnecessary and foolish. The 3pt line shoulda been closed down and simply contest any 2pt shots. Thats it folks...let SA tie it if necessary, but dont let the guy that just nailed 4 in a row, inbound it then walk to the 3pt line and shoot the ball with no one on him. As if that wasnt bad enough? the play drawn up by LB is for Rip ( the same guy with 4 t.o.s in the first qtr) to isolate and go one on one?


----------



## Moe The Bartender

eaglewu said:


> Pistons 95: Spurs 86


LOL..you know your Pistons...95 points...right on the money!

BTW, you missed the Spurs' score by 10.


----------



## blueeclipse

Dude don't come up in here all arrogant and mighty............we've gave the Spurs a hell of a finals and I expect the Pistons to win tommorow...........and you better be aware of that possiblity too..........


----------



## el_Diablo

sheed

:krazy:


----------

